# worst wrestling gimmicks of all time



## basquebromance (Jan 28, 2022)

i'll start with Damien Demento...he appeared in the 1st main event of RAW, in a losing effort to the Undertaker







The Booty Man played by Brutus Beefcake










Darren "Puke" Drozdov, whose gimmick was that he could puke whenever he wanted. ugh






Chris Kanyon as Mortis














The Berzerker character was meant to win the child audience. it alienated everyone else






The Master Blaster, a lame gimmick played by Kevin Nash


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 28, 2022)

Rellik (Killer spelled backwards)


----------



## Muhammed (Jan 28, 2022)

The Sheik. 

Back in the 1970s he would bite his opponents. It was around when color TVs were the new thing and you could see the blood.


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 28, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> The Sheik.
> 
> Back in the 1970s he would bite his opponents. It was around when color TVs were the new thing and you could see the blood.


I remember seeing the Wrestling Mags in stores when I was a kid in the 70s.  The wrestlers would often have bloody faces (usually from razor cuts near the hair line for the purpose of bleeding).  I also watched Mid-Atlantic Wrestling on Saturdays after the cartoons went off.  There was no bleeding for the matches on TV.  People had to go to the main events in person on Fridays to see the blood.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 28, 2022)

Kevin Thorne, a sci-fi inspired character






El Gigante, a failed Argentinian basketball player drafted by the Atlanta Hawks. WCW was in Atlanta, so they thought we might as well sign him






Glacier!


----------



## braalian (Jan 28, 2022)

Never been a fan of the lucha libre masks. Wish they had stayed in Mexico


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 28, 2022)

Major Stash aka Hammer liked to smoke weed!






Earthquake was known as The Shark Man in WCW


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 28, 2022)

braalian said:


> Never been a fan of the lucha libre masks. Wish they had stayed in Mexico


what about the masked Japanese folks? it's Al Snow as Avatar!


----------



## braalian (Jan 28, 2022)

Eugene. His gimmick was literally that he was “special needs”


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 28, 2022)

"The Dicks"


----------



## braalian (Jan 28, 2022)

I guess you gotta dig deep when all the good gimmicks have already been taken


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 28, 2022)

The Renegade! a gimmick created by Hulk Hogan as a ripoff to the Ultimate Warrior. Hogan was famously jealous of  the Warrior and refused to lose to him in WCW, while losing to everyone else...he committed suicide in real life after being released from the company in 1998


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 28, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> he committed suicide in real life after being released from the company in 1998


Suicide is a bad wrestling gimmick.


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 28, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> Suicide is a bad wrestling gimmick.


i said in real life he killed himself...get some new reading glasses will ya


----------



## JoeMoma (Jan 28, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> i said in real life he killed himself...get some new reading glasses will ya


I will as soon as you stop being a fag.


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 28, 2022)

braalian said:


> Eugene. His gimmick was literally that he was “special needs”
> 
> View attachment 593811




There have been other developmentally challenged folks in wrestling, George the Animal Steele wasn't all there and neither was Norman the Lunatic


----------



## Polishprince (Jan 28, 2022)

The Toxic Turtles were a tag team that only lasted one match in the WWF.


----------



## lg325 (Jan 28, 2022)

HulkHogan, Ultimate Warrior was all gimmick. Not a lot of moves in their matches just a lot of posing then one or two moves.
I have seen a lot of bad gimmicks over the decades.  The Boogeyman comes to mind and when I  was a kid an opening match wrestler dressed up as his low-rent version of Satan. It was awful but we kids were supposed to BOO!  so we did.


----------



## lg325 (Jan 28, 2022)

*Anyone remember this guy ?     Quasimodo.    Although he  seen  a lot of success in the prorasslin  game.  He Performed world wide.
I always even as a child   I thought it was one of the worst gimmicks.*


----------



## braalian (Jan 28, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> The Toxic Turtles were a tag team that only lasted one match in the WWF.


They probably got a cease and desist letter


----------



## lg325 (Jan 28, 2022)




----------



## katsteve2012 (Jan 28, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> There have been other developmentally challenged folks in wrestling, George the Animal Steele wasn't all there and neither was Norman the Lunatic


George The Animal Steele was actually a very intelligent person, and had been a school teacher at one point. Like most of those guys he could turn his wrestling personna on and off whenever he wanted to. That whole thing about eating the turnbuckles was part of his act.

The company that I worked for prior to retiring were marketing sponsors for a several wrestlers, and he was brought in once for a photo session.


----------



## Eric Arthur Blair (Jan 28, 2022)

Wrestling itself is a gimmick for morons and children to slurp up.

If you are an adult and enjoy wrestling check for brain damage.


----------



## lg325 (Jan 28, 2022)

*It beats watching ''Reality Shows''.  And it's   more ''real.''            *


----------



## braalian (Jan 28, 2022)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Wrestling itself is a gimmick for morons and children to slurp up.
> 
> If you are an adult and enjoy wrestling check for brain damage.


Blah blah blah. No one wants to hear it


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 30, 2022)

Hulk Hogan pounding on Sharkman, aka Earthquake


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 31, 2022)

BattleKat...half man half cat...he had cat-like reflexes, you see!


----------



## basquebromance (Jan 31, 2022)

feel the...WRATH!


----------



## hadit (Jan 31, 2022)

Eric Arthur Blair said:


> Wrestling itself is a gimmick for morons and children to slurp up.
> 
> If you are an adult and enjoy wrestling check for brain damage.


It's soap opera. Think about it, larger than life characters, lots of makeup and costumes, lots of over-the-top drama, story lines crafted, played out, then dropped. Alliances built, betrayed and shattered. New characters introduced; old ones retired. The comparisons go on and on.

Those who get into it are not very different from those who faithfully watch their soaps every day.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 1, 2022)




----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 1, 2022)

hadit said:


> It's soap opera. Think about it, larger than life characters, lots of makeup and costumes, lots of over-the-top drama, story lines crafted, played out, then dropped. Alliances built, betrayed and shattered. New characters introduced; old ones retired. The comparisons go on and on.
> 
> Those who get into it are not very different from those who faithfully watch their soaps every day.


The beauty of it is they get away with it. And they are athletes with most in good shape to do what they do.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 1, 2022)

28 years ago today Terra Ryzing debuted for WCW… I wonder whatever happened to this guy?


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 1, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> 28 years ago today Terra Ryzing debuted for WCW… I wonder whatever happened to this guy?




Married the bosses' daughter, now using his real name, Hunter Hearst Helmsley


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 2, 2022)

The Innovator of violence Tommy Dreamer






Fat Chick Thriller Mike Awesome










Akeem the African Dream


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 2, 2022)

The Dynamic Dudes Shane Douglas and Johnny Ace, a couple of skateboarders from California who were actually from Minnesota. nice pink shades, bro!










The Mexicools: Juventud, Psychosis, and Super Crazy!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 2, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Feb 2, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


*Independent Promotions are starting to bring good size crowds so with the right management he could make decent pay.
Fans really don't care about what a performer is and sometimes it causes them to like the performer more.*


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 2, 2022)

lg325 said:


> *Independent Promotions are starting to bring good size crowds so with the right management he could make decent pay.
> Fans really don't care about what a performer is and sometimes it causes them to like the performer more.*


i know


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 2, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> i'll start with Damien Demento...he appeared in the 1st main event of RAW, in a losing effort to the Undertaker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lenny poppoff was a professor? Remember that? He’d come out with a scroll?

Watch mjf fight cm punk tonight


----------



## sealybobo (Feb 2, 2022)

lg325 said:


> HulkHogan, Ultimate Warrior was all gimmick. Not a lot of moves in their matches just a lot of posing then one or two moves.
> I have seen a lot of bad gimmicks over the decades.  The Boogeyman comes to mind and when I  was a kid an opening match wrestler dressed up as his low-rent version of Satan. It was awful but we kids were supposed to BOO!  so we did.


In nxt this little Asian woman dresses like a baby and acts like a baby and incorporates being a baby into her moves. Like she hugged the leg but instead of a painful leg lock she fell asleep like it was a pillow. And if she gets hit she gets angry like a baby. Lol


----------



## lg325 (Feb 2, 2022)

AEW Pulls Brian Kendrick From ’Dynamite’ Event Following Anti-Semitic Remarks Pro rasslin has changed. There was a time the promoters would have used this as an effective gimmick. How many performers in the past used the Nazi gimmick? 


Hans Shmidts     Hans Schmidt, the "Nazi" Wrestler Who Incited Riots


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 3, 2022)

this unnamed character was supposed to feud with Goldust


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 3, 2022)




----------



## Polishprince (Feb 3, 2022)

lg325 said:


> AEW Pulls Brian Kendrick From ’Dynamite’ Event Following Anti-Semitic Remarks Pro rasslin has changed. There was a time the promoters would have used this as an effective gimmick. How many performers in the past used the Nazi gimmick? View attachment 596284Hans Shmidts Hans Schmidt, the "Nazi" Wrestler Who Incited Riots




Schmidt wasn't the only National Socialist wrestler fighting in the United States back in the day.  I saw Hans Mortier try to take the belt from Bruno.

There were also Japanese imperialist wrestlers like Professor Tanaka and Soviet grapplers as well.

In the 1980's,  Colonel DeBeers who was a vocal advocate of apartheid and reached the rank of mercenary in the Union of South Africa battled pretty successfully in the AWA.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 3, 2022)

Disciple! did he ever even wrestle a single match?


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 5, 2022)

King Mabel...who was fired after he carelessly injured so many superstars, including Undertaker






Tom Magee...great physique, terrible wrestler...Vince actually had hopes of Magee becoming the next Hulk Hogan...this is what Bret Hart thought of Magee (below the pic)










Nathan Jones, a real-life Australian criminal, was hyped to the rafters, but left WWE after 2 years


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 7, 2022)




----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


Berzerker was a tribute schtick in honor of Bruiser Brody, from whom John Nord learned a lot of his skills.

True story.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

As bad as the gimmick of the Incredible Clod Hogan was, it went from horrible to torturous when he went heel.

He was so horrid that his suckery ended up splitting the NWO invasion angle into two factions.

Only Vince McMahon was a less convincing and more obnoxious heel than Hogan.


----------



## Oddball (Feb 7, 2022)

Easily the worst  of all time was when WCW used Scott Hall's real world alcohol problem to push as a ring gimmick.

Horrible, degrading, and just plain old despicable.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 8, 2022)

when WCW couldn't sign the Warrior, they created...RENEGADE!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 8, 2022)

Saba Simba....as played by Tony Atlas


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 8, 2022)

Dustin Rhodes as Black Reign in TNA wrestling!...he would carry rats and stuff like that to the ring, like Eric Rowan nowadays...didn't work out!


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 8, 2022)

The Boogie Man was a really questionable character in the WWE that really didn't impress President Trump.   I think Trump's successful interactions with the Boogie Man really helped him deal with questionable characters on the world stage during his tremendous presidency.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 10, 2022)




----------



## 22lcidw (Feb 10, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Dustin Rhodes as Black Reign in TNA wrestling!...he would carry rats and stuff like that to the ring, like Eric Rowan nowadays...didn't work out!


It was said he was not overly fond of the Goldust angle.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 11, 2022)

Phantasio! he only wrestled one match in WWF!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 11, 2022)

Pirate Paul, a 2005 WWWE wrestler  who gimmick is based on Pirates Of The Carribean


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 11, 2022)

22lcidw said:


> It was said he was not overly fond of the Goldust angle.


yup


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 13, 2022)




----------



## eagle1462010 (Feb 13, 2022)

Owen Hart Death - What Really Happened, From Those There
					

Those were there reflect on the stunt which led to the tragic death of Owen Hart. What went wrong? And why Vince McMahon let the show go on?




					prowrestlingstories.com


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 13, 2022)

Mark Jindrak the basketball stud


----------



## Polishprince (Feb 13, 2022)

Battman (spelled with 2 T's) was very popular with professional wrestling fans in the 1960's.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 14, 2022)

The Gobbeldy Gooker...half-man half-chicken!


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 16, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 27, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Feb 27, 2022)

#69 post comments are correct by Dutch Mantel.  It was rough by a fan's view as well.     An Adrian Street could wrestle and you can tell he could do some real damage if he chose to.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Polishprince (Feb 28, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>




It sort of an interesting fact that Mr. Street really wasn't a homo at all, and just adopted that personality to appeal to the fans.    Just like Max Baer really wasn't Jewish, and Irwin Schyster really doesn't work for the IRS, but it did add up to a lot of interest for the fans.


----------



## lg325 (Feb 28, 2022)

Adrian street early years.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 28, 2022)

bring back the fatties? hell no! i hope he's joking. unless the fatties lose to the buff dudes, that is!


----------



## lg325 (Feb 28, 2022)

If they can perform well yes add more fat guys. Dusty Rhodes was one of the best.  Mostly doing the redneck working-class persona works well for those types.  Dick Murdoch, the Dudley boys, Are some who work well the fat lower class gimmick.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Polishprince (Feb 28, 2022)

lg325 said:


> If they can perform well yes add more fat guys. Dusty Rhodes was one of the best.  Mostly doing the redneck working-class persona works well for those types.  Dick Murdoch, the Dudley boys, Are some who work well the fat lower class gimmick.




Plowboy Frazier, the tremendous wrestler from Philadelphia, was always a classy big man.


----------



## basquebromance (Feb 28, 2022)




----------



## Polishprince (Feb 28, 2022)

I think the portal to hell that the WWE used to put into their rings was sort of an unsporting gimmick.    They don't have anything at all like this in Olympic or High School wrestling.   I'm sort of glad they decided to get rid of this.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## Polishprince (Mar 1, 2022)

The Electric Chair like that utilized at Halloween Havoc 1991 was a bit over the top as far as a wrestling gimmick IMHO.

IMHO, I don't think the state athletic commissions should authorize this.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 1, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Mar 1, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


I would like Unkatores opinion on this.  Lesson from this, do not stop wrestling keep moving until the referee stops it. What a letdown for that young man.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 2, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 4, 2022)




----------



## fncceo (Mar 4, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> The Sheik.
> 
> Back in the 1970s he would bite his opponents. It was around when color TVs were the new thing and you could see the blood.



I will make you humble!


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 4, 2022)

fncceo said:


> I will make you humble!



It sounds as if you are confusing the Iron Sheik from Tehran with the late Sheik of Araby from the Syrian Desert.

Both were tremendous menaces, but of different kinds.  I don't think the Iron Sheik- who likes to say he will make people humble- was a big biter ever.


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 4, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> It sounds as if you are confusing the Iron Sheik from Tehran with the late Sheik of Araby from the Syrian Desert.
> 
> Both were tremendous menaces, but of different kinds.  I don't think the Iron Sheik- who likes to say he will make people humble- was a big biter ever.


I wonder if Mike Tyson was inspired by The Sheik when he bit Hollyfield's ear.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 4, 2022)

Muhammed said:


> I wonder if Mike Tyson was inspired by The Sheik when he bit Hollyfield's ear.



Probably not. My guess is Iron Mike was inspired by the Van Vader vs. Cactus Jack match from just a few years previous where Jack lost much of his ear


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 7, 2022)




----------



## Polishprince (Mar 7, 2022)

The idea of electrocuting the boss' son's genitals with a car battery is IMHO, something that really has no place in Professional Sports.   I can't imagine a top baseball player like Gerrit Cole doing this to Steinbrenner's son, even in the heat of the current contract negotiations.

What's crazier is that the protagonist here is now the mayor of one of the country's top counties albeit using a political moniker instead of his wrestling name of Kane.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 9, 2022)




----------



## Polishprince (Mar 9, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


Mr. Wippleman is one of the most accomplished men in pro wrestling history and is now involved in politics serving as an alderman in the great city of Walls, Mississippi.

He is also the first man ever to capture a woman's wrestling title, winning the world championship by beating the Kat in a Lumberjill Snowbunny match back in the day.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2022)

i agree with Vince 100 percent, except for the baseball stuff. baseball is not a sport


----------



## lg325 (Mar 17, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> i agree with Vince 100 percent, except for the baseball stuff. baseball is not a sport


Dusty Rhodes played the heel for a long time his switch to babyface came gradually. The writers did a good job with it.  And that's how it should be done with today's performers.  Baseball is a sport it takes speed, strength, endurance, and strategy combined to play it.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 17, 2022)

lg325 said:


> Dusty Rhodes played the heel for a long time his switch to babyface came gradually. The writers did a good job with it.  And that's how it should be done with today's performers.  Baseball is a sport it takes speed, strength, endurance, and strategy combined to play it.


i'm a real wild child...baseball is too boring for rebels


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 18, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 19, 2022)

Remember the Snitsky foot fetish angle in WWE?  I knew dude had a real one, that wasn't just for TV.  He had Lita and Maria's feet in front of him and dude couldn't hold back his excitement


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 21, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Mar 21, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


I have seen Lars live in the ring and I agree with Dutch. What they should have done sucker him to get in the ring with  Gerry Brisco or Terry Funk and let them rough him up good fashioned and it would cut him down to size some.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 22, 2022)

it was Scott Hall who gave Sting that crow gimmick

"i'm not telling you to rip off 'Taker, but rip off 'Taker", Hall bellowed, refferring to Undertaker


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 22, 2022)

Worst USMB gimmick

basquebromance


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 22, 2022)

AzogtheDefiler said:


> Worst USMB gimmick
> 
> basquebromance


i'm honored!


----------



## AzogtheDefiler (Mar 22, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> i'm honored!


I know


----------



## lg325 (Mar 22, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> i'm honored!


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Mar 23, 2022)

*Don Muraco was always an off-the-wall character in the ring. I see from the interviews it wasn't all just his in-ring persona. *                  He was always entertaining being face or heel.


----------



## Polishprince (Mar 23, 2022)

lg325 said:


> *Don Muraco was always an off-the-wall character in the ring. I see from the interviews it wasn't all just his in-ring persona. *                  He was always entertaining being face or heel.




Muraco was good at bending the rules.   I remember his match on TV where he and his manager, the Fearless Captain Louis Albano, ate their lunch DURING a match.     It was a meatball sandwich.

The owner of the company was at ringside and was outraged but nothing he could do as it wasn't against the rules.

But Albano got his comeuppance as he slipped on a meatball and fell .


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 23, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Mar 25, 2022)

*Not the worst gimmick Snow had but one of the most disturbing.  It made him a headliner. (no pun attended)  *


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 25, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 26, 2022)

Glacier says Dusty Rhodes was his favorite wrestler growing up, and describes how wrestling Hacksaw Butch Reed on his debut catapulted his career (in the shoot interview i posted above)


----------



## lg325 (Mar 26, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Glacier says Dusty Rhodes was his favorite wrestler growing up, and describes how wrestling Hacksaw Butch Reed on his debut catapulted his career (in the shoot interview i posted above)


Great interview. He comes across as a decent fellow.


----------



## lg325 (Mar 26, 2022)

Not trying to make fun of this . But when it comes to worse gimmicks this may be it. But it did draw in the crowds.





						Sam Sheppard - Wikipedia
					






					en.wikipedia.org


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 27, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Mar 28, 2022)

"we were overly aggressive...we never hurt them really, but we were tough, and they didn't like him" - Rick Steiner


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 28, 2022)

Luther Lindsay was a talented football player who was trained by  Stu Hart to be a wrestling star. He held titles for Stampede, NWA, and All Japan. Tragically he died in the ring when he suffered a heart attack, but still won the match!


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 28, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Mar 28, 2022)

The same happened to a wrestler down here. He went by Bubba Douglas also died of a heart attack in the ring.


----------



## basquebromance (Mar 29, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 1, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 5, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Apr 5, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


I didn't care for it myself. He needed to take lessons from Kevin Sullivan to make gimmicks like his work.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 7, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 13, 2022)




----------



## sealybobo (Apr 13, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Rellik (Killer spelled backwards)



Two words.  Pretty Deadly

They seem pretty gay to me.  NXT


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 14, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 16, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 16, 2022)

So wild to think Randy Orton who’s usually a phenomenal heel is WWE’s best babyface rn.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 17, 2022)




----------



## Harry Dresden (Apr 17, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> I will as soon as you stop being a fag.


----------



## Failzero (Apr 17, 2022)

The "One Man Gang" concept was sooooo bad ,that it was actually Genius


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 19, 2022)

thumb war


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 24, 2022)




----------



## Polishprince (Apr 27, 2022)

The people were pissed this date in 1986, when Jim Cornette cowardly hit The Perfect Ten with a tennis racket in the middle of the ring.   Cornette , as well as the Midnight Express, got literally thousands of death threats after he made the mistake of attacking Baby Doll.


----------



## lg325 (Apr 27, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> The people were pissed this date in 1986, when Jim Cornette cowardly hit The Perfect Ten with a tennis racket in the middle of the ring.   Cornette , as well as the Midnight Express, got literally thousands of death threats after he made the mistake of attacking Baby Doll.


I always enjoyed the crowds reaction they were going wild !


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 27, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> The people were pissed this date in 1986, when Jim Cornette cowardly hit The Perfect Ten with a tennis racket in the middle of the ring.   Cornette , as well as the Midnight Express, got literally thousands of death threats after he made the mistake of attacking Baby Doll.


It seems that many don't realize that Pro-Wrestling is "Scripted".


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 27, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> It seems that many don't realize that Pro-Wrestling is "Scripted".


Neither Mr. Cornette nor the Perfect Ten were wrestling competitors and this incident occurred outside of a sanctioned match.   So there wasn't any kind of fixed match here at all.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 27, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Neither Mr. Cornette nor the Perfect Ten were wrestling competitors and this incident occurred outside of a sanctioned match.   So there wasn't any kind of fixed match here at all.


I am not familiar with this particular incident so I guess it is possible that it wasn't "scripted", in other words a stunt.  That being said,  it is not uncommon for wrestlers to stage such stunts whether it's part of a sanctioned match or not.  By default I believe it to be a stunt unless there is an actual police report and someone gets arrested.


----------



## Polishprince (Apr 27, 2022)

JoeMoma said:


> I am not familiar with this particular incident so I guess it is possible that it wasn't "scripted", in other words a stunt.  That being said,  it is not uncommon for wrestlers to stage such stunts whether it's part of a sanctioned match or not.  By default I believe it to be a stunt unless there is an actual police report and someone gets arrested.




Why would you bother calling the police, if you could just settle the dispute in the ring like civilized people?


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 27, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Why would you bother calling the police, if you could just settle the dispute in the ring like civilized people?


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Apr 27, 2022)




----------



## Polishprince (May 1, 2022)

Hogan beat the Iron Sheik for the world title in 1984.

One of the most important moments in US history.

The Iron Sheik was originally scheduled to give Bob Backlund a rematch and rematch was scheduled for Tehran , Iran with the entire leadership in attendance.   However, Backlund was injured and Hogan moved in as the last minute replacement.   Further, there was a problem with the schedule for the arena in Tehran so they moved the match to Madison Square Garden.

The Sheik, had he been successful, fully intended to take the world title with him back to Iran forever.


----------



## basquebromance (May 1, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Hogan beat the Iron Sheik for the world title in 1984.
> 
> One of the most important moments in US history.
> 
> ...


the Sheik still holds a grudge to this day, just look at his hilarious twitter account


----------



## basquebromance (May 2, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 3, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 9, 2022)

Adrian Adonis originally wanted to impress the ladies by showing off his impressive physique, but ended up looking gay


----------



## basquebromance (May 9, 2022)




----------



## Polishprince (May 9, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Adrian Adonis originally wanted to impress the ladies by showing off his impressive physique, but ended up looking gay




Mr. Adonia just didn't look gay, he publicly admitted and came out as LGBTQ on TV.


----------



## basquebromance (May 9, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Mr. Adonia just didn't look gay, he publicly admitted and came out as LGBTQ on TV.


who knows if it's true...it started out as a joke, that's all i'm sayin'


----------



## basquebromance (May 10, 2022)




----------



## Polishprince (May 10, 2022)

Is Tony D'Angelo on NXT a real gangster?

I'm sort of thinking he must be.

When Lou Albano and Tony Altimore competed as "The Sicilians" tag team back in the 1960's, the wise guys in Chicago had a word with them not to pretend to be mobsters since they weren't.

And Albano cut it out.


D'Angelo has yet to be talked to by the La Cosa Nostra,  so I wonder if he is legit.









						Tony D'Angelo
					

NXT Superstar Tony D'Angelo's official profile, featuring bio, exclusive videos, photos, career highlights and more!




					www.wwe.com


----------



## basquebromance (May 11, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 14, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 15, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 15, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 17, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 17, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 18, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (May 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 2, 2022)




----------



## Polishprince (Jun 4, 2022)

1991's Chamber of Horrors match in WCW- where a Sudanese national was fried in the electric chair in the middle of the ring.

Considering the fact the Ted Turner owned the promotion,  you would have thought that WCW would have done more to avoid this kind of international incident on a major PPV event.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 5, 2022)




----------



## sealybobo (Jun 6, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> i'll start with Damien Demento...he appeared in the 1st main event of RAW, in a losing effort to the Undertaker
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nila Rose is a former man wrestling as a woman in AEW.  I do not approve and I'm sort of disappointed that they are promoting trannies competing against real women.  It's not right or fair.





BUT, at least they script it so the women usually beat her, after she beats the shit out of them.  Just like any man would if he wrestled against a lady.

One day they're going to put him again the champ Jade Cargill


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 6, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Nila Rose is a former man wrestling as a woman in AEW.  I do not approve and I'm sort of disappointed that they are promoting trannies competing against real women.  It's not right or fair.
> 
> View attachment 654539
> 
> ...


A man winning a wrestling tile while masquerading as a broad isn't unprecedented you should know.

Harvey Wippleman won the women's WWE title in a Snowbunny Lumberjill match against the Kat back in the day.   He pretended to be Harveena from Intercourse, PA- instead of a man from the tremendous city of Wall, Mississippi


----------



## lg325 (Jun 6, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


Gerald Brisco was a ligit wrestler  when at O.K. State.  they have a building named after him there.  My guess he could take any of the WWE  performers or any other performers in pro  rasslin and tie them up in a knot. And probably taught most of them.


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jun 16, 2022)




----------



## Polishprince (Jun 19, 2022)

Mayor of Knox County electrocutes son of owner's testicles on TV

I'm surprised that Kane wasn't suspended by the wrestling commission over this.


----------



## Polishprince (Jun 27, 2022)

Southern Sickness Memorial Cup in Connersville, Indiana

Eric Ryan lit his opponent JJ Escobar's crotch on fire.





__





						Indy Wrestler Sets Opponents Crotch On Fire In Viral Video •
					

Pro Wrestling Trainwreck presented its "Southern Sickness Memorial Cup" this weekend at the Axl Rotten Memorial Hall in Connersville, Indiana.



					heelbynature.com


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 27, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Southern Sickness Memorial Cup in Connersville, Indiana
> 
> Eric Ryan lit his opponent JJ Escobar's crotch on fire.
> 
> ...


----------



## basquebromance (Jun 28, 2022)




----------



## lg325 (Jun 28, 2022)

Too bad about  Funaki he was really talented as far as grappling arts.


basquebromance said:


>


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 2, 2022)




----------



## Polishprince (Jul 3, 2022)

Joey Ryan is the King of Dong Style and his patented "penis plex"is considered devastating, although IMHO it looks pretty stupid.


----------



## lg325 (Jul 3, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Joey Ryan is the King of Dong Style and his patented "penis plex"is considered devastating, although IMHO it looks pretty stupid.


*I believe it had just won the trophy for worst gimmick ever.*


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 6, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 10, 2022)




----------



## sealybobo (Jul 12, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Mayor of Knox County electrocutes son of owner's testicles on TV
> 
> I'm surprised that Kane wasn't suspended by the wrestling commission over this.


There are two great new shows on TV right now.  Rivals and Smack Talk.  Also Legends.  So 3 shows.  The first one was about Undertaker.  And on Smacktalk, they have Kane on talking about Undertaker.

I never liked Undertaker.  I respect him but I wasn't a fan of him.  Greatest gimmick though for sure.  How many decades did he do that schtick?

The Rivals show started with Sean Michaels vs. Bret the Hitman Hart.  Pretty good rivalry.  I never loved either of these guys either.  When Sean Michaels was on top, I wasn't watching.


----------



## sealybobo (Jul 12, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> Rellik (Killer spelled backwards)


Here are the names Vince wanted to give Stone Cold Steve Austin

Fang McFrost, Snowman, Otto von Ruthless, Mr. Freeze, Ice Dagger, Cruel Luke, Cool Cat, and Chilly McFreeze were a few of the names


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 12, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Here are the names Vince wanted to give Stone Cold Steve Austin
> 
> Fang McFrost, Snowman, Otto von Ruthless, Mr. Freeze, Ice Dagger, Cruel Luke, Cool Cat, and Chilly McFreeze were a few of the names


wow didn't know that

Vince has a  lot of bad ideas no doubt, but overall he's a good judge of talent


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## sealybobo (Jul 12, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> wow didn't know that
> 
> Vince has a  lot of bad ideas no doubt, but overall he's a good judge of talent


I'm torn.  I watch AEW and I like how those guys have control over their own characters.  

And it seems more times than not he got lucky when Austin suddenly said Austin 3:16 says I just kicked your ass.  And that's the bottom line because stone cold said so.

And he didn't love the Rock at first.  The rock had to figure it out.

Vince has had the only game in town for the longest.  So whatever he gives you, you accept.  But now I can watch AEW and I like all the characters.

When you get sick of Ray Mysterio and Dominic fighting every week.  Or Happy Corbin.  Vince doesn't know what's going to catch on.  It seems like these guys have to stumble into a new schtick.  

I can't stand guys like Apollo Cruise.  They aren't doing enough with their characters.  Need to work on their smack talk.  If you don't have it, why are you there?


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 12, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> I'm torn.  I watch AEW and I like how those guys have control over their own characters.
> 
> And it seems more times than not he got lucky when Austin suddenly said Austin 3:16 says I just kicked your ass.  And that's the bottom line because stone cold said so.
> 
> ...


AEW is declining in viewership


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 12, 2022)




----------



## sealybobo (Jul 12, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> AEW is declining in viewership



1.  
AEW Dynamite bounced back from last week’s nightmare number with 878,000 viewers for the Forbidden Door go-home show.


AEW Dynamite was up 15% from last week as Dynamite also drew a 0.31 rating in the 18-49 demographic, which is up from 0.28. Though the number is certainly a sigh of relief for AEW, Wednesday’s AEW Dynamite rating is AEW’s lowest viewership for a go-home show in its normal timeslot since AEW Full Gear 2020, which drew 717,000 while head-to-head against NXT.



AEW’s viewership struggled mightily last week. AEW Dynamite garnered its lowest number in its regular timeslot in over a year, while Rampage drew its second-lowest number ever. AEW programming joins a long list of television shows with sharp ratings declines this summer as TV ratings remain down as a whole. 

2.  Where is MJF?  He's great on the mic.


----------



## lg325 (Jul 12, 2022)

*Put this under the worst reporting of wrestling. The first pic is not Ric Flair it's Adrian Adonis and info. in the article is not correct either.                                              The brutal and bombastic wrestling stars of the '80s and '90s *


----------



## lg325 (Jul 12, 2022)

lg325 said:


> *Put this under the worst reporting of wrestling. The first pic is not Ric Flair it's Adrian Adonis and info. in the article is not correct either.                                              The brutal and bombastic wrestling stars of the '80s and '90s *


That's Street, not Adonis by bad!


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 13, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jul 31, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 15, 2022)




----------



## Polishprince (Aug 20, 2022)

Wrestler lights groin on fire for Trainwreck Wrestling in New Albany.

Sort of a stupid stunt, particularly as they didn't have a fire extinguisher handy.









						Fire stunt goes horribly wrong at Indiana wrestling event in wild video
					

A Pro Wrestling Trainwreck star was engulfed in flames and left screaming in agony following a fire stunt gone wrong.




					nypost.com


----------



## basquebromance (Aug 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 21, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 26, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Aug 27, 2022)




----------



## fncceo (Aug 27, 2022)

"Gorgeous George" ... effeminate wrestler from 1940's and 1950's.


----------



## basquebromance (Sep 7, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Sep 26, 2022)




----------



## Borillar (Sep 26, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Schmidt wasn't the only National Socialist wrestler fighting in the United States back in the day.  I saw Hans Mortier try to take the belt from Bruno.
> 
> There were also Japanese imperialist wrestlers like Professor Tanaka and Soviet grapplers as well.
> 
> In the 1980's,  Colonel DeBeers who was a vocal advocate of apartheid and reached the rank of mercenary in the Union of South Africa battled pretty successfully in the AWA.


Ed Wiskowski (Col DeBeers) also wrestled in the Portland, OR area. One particularly stupid gimmick for him was the "Mega-Maharishi Imed". "I'm Ed" get it?

Other lame gimmicks I can remember were the "Booty Man", "Papa Shango" and his voodoo gimmick, the entire "Dungeon of Doom". The "Undertaker" with "Paul Bearer" and the stupid urn. Making "Sting" look like the Crow. All the ethnic and political villian types - Nickolai Volkoff, The Iron Sheik, Baron Von Rashke, Abdullah the Butcher, etc.


----------



## multivita-man (Sep 26, 2022)

I remember Johnny B Badd, who was basically the wrestling version of Little Richard. That was funny.

One of my favorite gimmicks was Irwin R Shyster. "The write off" lol


----------



## Polishprince (Sep 29, 2022)

Paul Bearer and Jerry Lawler discuss the circumstances of the conception of the mayor of Knox County, Kentucky..

I think there would be legal problems with the woman nowadays, particularly since she is still alive and appeared on the A&E biography about the Undertaker.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 5, 2022)




----------



## Polishprince (Oct 5, 2022)

multivita-man said:


> I remember Johnny B Badd, who was basically the wrestling version of Little Richard. That was funny.
> 
> One of my favorite gimmicks was Irwin R Shyster. "The write off" lol




Johnny B. Badd would have never been allowed nowadays due to the Wokesters.     A white guy like Mero playing an African American celebrity would have been unthinkable.


----------



## multivita-man (Oct 5, 2022)

Polishprince said:


> Johnny B. Badd would have never been allowed nowadays due to the Wokesters.     A white guy like Mero playing an African American celebrity would have been unthinkable.



That's the beauty of pro-wrestling though; it has always been about pushing boundaries and making people feel a little uncomfortable - I doubt it would be different in that sense. What's missing nowadays is that it's totally over-the-top acting, and it's not even good acting. It's roided up blokes and babes who just smash tables.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 9, 2022)




----------



## Polishprince (Oct 9, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>



The worst wrestlers I've seen are the Mulkey Brothers and George South for Crockett, Mario Mancini and Franky Williams in the WWF.   Terrible win-loss records.

Although they were terrible, they had a lot of guts to get tombstoned one week and think nothing of coming back next week to get Million-dollar-dreamed, figure foured or DDT'ed.

A lot of guts.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 9, 2022)

sealybobo said:


> Lenny poppoff was a professor? Remember that? He’d come out with a scroll?
> 
> Watch mjf fight cm punk tonight


Macho Man's brother.


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 9, 2022)

basquebromance said:


>


That wrestler was named Kamala. Any relation to our VP besides going down?


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 9, 2022)

Lastamender said:


> That wrestler was named Kamala. Any relation to our VP besides going down?


no, i looked into it, no relation!


----------



## Lastamender (Oct 9, 2022)

basquebromance said:


> no, i looked into it, no relation!


But they both went down.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 10, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## Failzero (Oct 18, 2022)

One Man Gang FTMFW


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 18, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 20, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 21, 2022)




----------



## Polishprince (Oct 21, 2022)

How about the LGBTQ+ gimmick of Heidenreich who schlonged the TV announcer in the back during a program?

What is unusual about this is that the cameraman didn't butt-in  (if you'll excuse the pun) and interfere, but instead stayed in position shooting this for the edification of the viewers.


----------



## basquebromance (Oct 29, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Oct 31, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 1, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 2, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 7, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 8, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Nov 19, 2022)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 2, 2023)




----------



## basquebromance (Jan 3, 2023)




----------



## Borillar (Friday at 9:31 PM)

Another bad gimmick was the Dirty White Boy AKA TL Hopper. He’d show up to the ring wearing a wife beater tank top and low hanging pants and carried a toilet plunger he’d refer to as ol Betsy. When he won, he’d use the plunger on his opponent’s face.


----------



## basquebromance (Saturday at 12:15 PM)




----------



## Failzero (Saturday at 1:31 PM)

One Man Gang was better Shtik than “ Big Boss Man “


----------



## basquebromance (Sunday at 12:02 PM)




----------

